# Is Chamomile Tea ok while nursing?



## HeatherG

quick question ladies....Is Chamomile tea ok while nursing?


----------



## Sharlla

Yeah, but it might reduce your supply so I wouldn't drink a ton of it.


----------



## HeatherG

then I will stay away.


----------



## Avena

Yes, it's safe...I've never heard of it reducing breast milk, in turn it has a relaxing effect which in most cases would help with milk production.... But everyone's body responds diff. so good luck!


----------



## jcw

I've been nursing 28 months now. I drink chamomile tea often, ie. one or two nights a week. I have never noticed a decrease in milk supply the nights I have had it. I believe that the herb's relaxing effect is passed into the breastmilk and that it helps the baby to be calm during the night. It does seem to help us. Chamomile tea with a little lavendar in it is veeery nice.


----------



## Artemisia

I drink Chamomile tea with a little honey at night to relax me..works great!! never had a problem with a decrease in milk supply. Fennel tea is great as well..actually helps increase milk supply!


----------



## neverdoingitagain

I've heard that chamomile tea is great for calming your baby via breastmilk, as with fennel(though more so if your dc has colic,upset stomach,indigestion,gas, you know :LOL ). I seem to remember that you have to drink ALOT of it, like 10-12 cups a day, to really be effective. After that many cups, you might be on the potty too much to really relax :LOL
Tannis
Shekinah 5/10/04


----------



## christiab

I've never heard of problems w/ chamo and supply. As far as the baby goes, my ped recommended it for DS straight from a dropper when he seemed colicky.


----------



## flowers

you are safe with almost any gentle herbal tea. The herbs you want to avoid tend to be not readily availabe, taste very strong etc. I make a nice blend of nettles and peppermint or chamomile and fennel....so many options!

Think red raspberry leaf, nettles, strawberry leaf, any of the mints, oatstraw, lemongrass, fennel


----------



## Twinklefae

I know peppermint tea can reduce supply. I drink tons of Chamomile Tea and have never had a problem. (I do find it helps calm DS, especially when he's teething.)


----------

